# Place to take English lessons in Chiang Mai?



## jsflynn603

I'd like to pay for introductory English lessons for a friend who lives near the Muang Chiang Mai Regional Library. She is adult and at a beginning level, meaning she does "ok" in chat or writing notes.

Can anyone suggest which schools are good in that area along with contact infomation?

I will be in Chiang Mai next year studying for the SIT TESOL cert.

Thanks.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! The only school I'm familiar with is for children.


----------



## jsflynn603

Funny finding one's post from a year ago... 

Having found the answer here it is, hoping it might be useful to others...

The American University Alumni Language Center (AUA) is an English and Thai language school operated by the American University Alumni Foundation and supported by American Embassy through the United States Information Service (USIS). The AUA Language Center is the most famous and successful middle class English language school in Thailand. This school does not operate under the franchising system because of problem of quality control on both the curriculum and the instructors. The AUA has four locations in Bangkok and metropolitan area and 11 locations up country. All of the locations are operated and supervised by AUA's head office in Bangkok. 

AUA has a location in Chiang Mai, and it also houses the SIT (School for International Training) TESOL program (but only once a year in CM--many times a year in Bkk).


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

jsflynn603 said:


> I'd like to pay for introductory English lessons for a friend who lives near the Muang Chiang Mai Regional Library. She is adult and at a beginning level, meaning she does "ok" in chat or writing notes.
> 
> Can anyone suggest which schools are good in that area along with contact infomation?
> 
> I will be in Chiang Mai next year studying for the SIT TESOL cert.
> 
> Thanks.


There are lots of native english speaking expats in chiang mai. Those who want to teach often put notices in the little newsletters published there, like chiangmai mail, Good morning Chiang Mai, etc. 

This would probably be the least expensive way.


----------



## jsflynn603

*Thank you....*



Dave O'Dottu said:


> There are lots of native english speaking expats in chiang mai. Those who want to teach often put notices in the little newsletters published there, like chiangmai mail, Good morning Chiang Mai, etc.
> 
> This would probably be the least expensive way.


I have found that it is best for me to contact and make arrangements rather than have my friend do it.

Does any of these places that you named have an online presence?

That way I could contact people, find a suitable tutor or group, find times available for all parties, pay and initiate things...

I suspect that it's hard for a Thai who may be on the shy side to contact a teacher fearing (and often, in the case of individual tutoring) finding that the teacher has limited ability to converse in Thai.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

The Chiang Mai Mail is on the web, click here... No English lessons in their online classified ads though! Haven't checked the paper version recently, but I suppose one alternative would be to place an ad yourself.

The chiang Mai Expats Club can be found here, and their classified sections here (City Life) and here (CMCC). The CMCC newsletter and classifieds has to be subscribed to by email, see link.

In City Life there is at least one English tutor advertising, this one on the first page.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

jsflynn603 said:


> I have found that it is best for me to contact and make arrangements rather than have my friend do it.
> 
> Does any of these places that you named have an online presence?
> 
> That way I could contact people, find a suitable tutor or group, find times available for all parties, pay and initiate things...
> 
> I suspect that it's hard for a Thai who may be on the shy side to contact a teacher fearing (and often, in the case of individual tutoring) finding that the teacher has limited ability to converse in Thai


If you want a teacher who is fluent in Thai, that will raise the lesson cost, and not necessarily lead to better quality. Usually conversing only in the language you want to learn with no translation is considered the best system these days. This is the system used at the Alliance Francaise for French. 

Before contracting with the teacher, you can meet them at one of the cafes around Thapae square. You might meet someone by asking the lady who runs DN guest house, on the little soi just behind the Montri Hotel (right on the square). She is a good person and can advise you of more official schools, if you want to use them. Many native English speakers go to Starbucks on the other side of the square. A Canadian runs the Mexican restaurant on Chaiyapoom down two blocks from the square along the moat. These places can give you some leads.


----------



## jsflynn603

frogblogger said:


> The Chiang Mai Mail is on the web, click here... No English lessons in their online classified ads though! Haven't checked the paper version recently, but I suppose one alternative would be to place an ad yourself.
> 
> The chiang Mai Expats Club can be found here, and their classified sections here (City Life) and here (CMCC). The CMCC newsletter and classifieds has to be subscribed to by email, see link.
> 
> In City Life there is at least one English tutor advertising, this one on the first page.


Thank you, I suppose I could wait until after I get my SIT TESOL cert, that way I might teach her myself, keeping, uh, the appropriate teacher-student role, or is that spelled roll....hmmm....


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

jsflynn603 said:


> Thank you, I suppose I could wait until after I get my SIT TESOL cert, that way I might teach her myself, keeping, uh, the appropriate teacher-student role, or is that spelled roll....hmmm....


If your esl learner chooses not to take from AUA, The British Council, or the various international schools around, I will be in Thailand for up to a month from about 17 Oct. I am an American native English speaker with teaching experience and advance English.


----------



## theateratthegate

EFL Learning Center is a very nice place to study in Chiang Mai. Google them!


----------



## jsflynn603

Thank you theateratthegate, here is their addy: http://www.efl-learning-centre(dot)com.

Oddly, they have no email address, nor do they list the costs or availability of lessons, so this seems mostly useful to someone in Chiang Mai, not as I might be, someone outside of Thailand who wants to find out info for a Chiang Mai resident.

I wonder if it's my browser... it seems odd that they do not list class dates and costs, or at least an email address. For some reason, every time I try to phone Thailand it turns into a very frustrating time. 

If anyone knows a contact email addy for them, I'd appreciate it if they'd share it with me.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## dlongerich

jsflynn603 said:


> I'd like to pay for introductory English lessons for a friend who lives near the Muang Chiang Mai Regional Library. She is adult and at a beginning level, meaning she does "ok" in chat or writing notes.
> 
> Can anyone suggest which schools are good in that area along with contact infomation?
> 
> I will be in Chiang Mai next year studying for the SIT TESOL cert.
> 
> Thanks.



Global English Training School located in Saraphi, about 10 minutes from Carrefour. If you have a morning class, the school will pick you up in the city in their van and take you back to the city after your class is finished. 053-115553 or 053-115515


----------

